# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Cung cấp máy làm đá snooker chính hãng lắp miễn phí

## lehoang9999

MÁY LÀM ĐÁ SK-420P
► Sản xuất 190kg đá trong 1 ngày 
► Thùng chứa 105kg
► 15-20 phút 1 mẻ (2.6kg / mẻ)
► Kích thước máy (cm) : 85x56x158
► Công suất : 1100W
► Chi phí điện nước trong 24h : 69.900
► Phương thức làm lạnh: nước/ không khí.
► Gía sản phẩm : 60.000.000 chưa gồm VAT 10%
► Kích thước đá (mm) 22*22*22

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ CÔNG NGHỆ LÊ HOÀNG 
Mã số thuế: 0104 999 481
Điện thoại: 0243 722 7992 (101/102) 
Hotline: 09 777 30 666 
Email: huonglana11@gmail.com
Website: http://lehoangjsc.vn
www.maylamdausa.com

----------

